# Hello all...



## Lex (Nov 26, 2004)

Just a quick Hi to everyone...

I'm Lex.....i make some music and have some samples...my nick on NS used to be Lex...some of you may know me as Towering Giant ...

Forum looks great, glad to be here and to see so many familiar people.....


aLex


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 26, 2004)

Welcome Lex!

You'll certainly like this place.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Lex. Welcome to V.I.
Got some music to share with us?


----------



## Marsdy (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Lex.

Have fun :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Lex, Welcome to V.I.!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey Lex, enjoy man


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Towering Alex,

Great to see you here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 26, 2004)

Lex - welcome to V.I.! 8)


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Lex!

Welcome here! Good to see so many familiar faces again... 

Hope you enjoy our time here!

PolarBear

PS: 21?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 26, 2004)

Welcome Tower,

You have some reading up to do.... :D


----------

